
Vegan burgers make men feel fuller than beef, study finds - jmsflknr
https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/vegan-meals-make-you-feel-fuller
======
SllX
And the macros?

If you’re substituting carbs in place of proteins and fats, then I’m not
surprised by this result, but if you are trying to avoid unnecessary carbs,
then vegan burgers usually don’t replace beef very well. Which is also a shame
because I actually like a number of the plant based patties I’ve had, but they
don’t fit within my requirements.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
I see that the article mentions the Impossible Burger though the study does
not. This does still apply to the Impossible Burger though right?

In the study, they used traditional vegan burgers made of tofu (soy). While
Impossible Burgers also have soy technically it's not something derived from a
whole bean - and there's also potato protein, coconut oil, and wheat in there.
Everything is still plant based though...

------
peach
What about women?

